# Can you give cucumber to beardies



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I just had a look on the food chart and cant find cucumber on there , so I am wondering if you can feed cucumber to baby beardies.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

You can, But it has very little nutritional value as its mostly water, however, this means its very good to hydrate them


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks Samantha, I will try them with it tomorrow (thats if they will eat it lol)


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Ours mostly eat cress and watercress when it comes to veg
Cucumber is not a good staple


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mine refuse it all the time. Let us know how it goes


----------



## Quiller (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine'll eat cucumber, which I only feed it occasionally. When I do I peel the skin off first. The cucumber that is. :whistling2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Quiller said:


> Mine'll eat cucumber, which I only feed it occasionally. *When I do I peel the skin off first. The cucumber that is*. :whistling2:


 
LOL!


If he'll take it, then atleast you shouldn't have to worry too much about hydration. Goodluck mate


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Good news I grated a bit of it for them this morning and the bigger one ate it along with some butternut squash but the other one just ate the butternut , but at least we making a bit of slow progress. and the one that was wrinkly yesterday shed last night so maybe thats what was wrong with her / I say her but not sure yet


----------

